# How do you treat punky wood?



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Lj's,

I'm focusing on rehabbing my upstairs windows. It's been off a two story ladder. Not fun. Now I'm on the porch roof and I'm rebuilding/rehabbing a major screw up. ( Not mine…LOL!)

I'm leaving the inside alone but closing off and insulating the outside, with a new double glazed window, framing and insulation.

My question is: Some of the old wood is a little punky after I removed 40 years of paint. The old sill is just above the porch roof. It's staying but needs some treating to take it beyond my lifetime. LOL! No rot but it's old. I was going to use linseed oil and mineral spirits, but Googling has suggested problems in drying times and future complications as I will be painting over it.

I just found two different products that are proposed to fix this situation

1. Minwax High Performance wood Hardener
2. PC Petrifier Water Based Wood Hardener.

Looking for your experience and ways you LJ's might have tackled this?

Thanks!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

hey Doc…Years ago I had a house with some rotted window sills and I dug out the rotted wood, treated it with copper naphtha and filled it in with bondo… It remained in excellent condition for the 9 or 10 years that I still owned it prior to selling the house..


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Look into S1 sealer. 
I've used it for years and it is amazing stuff….... if the wood is dry. It is so thin it will go about anywhere diesel will go. Then, when the solvents evaporate the epoxy hardens and leaves stiffened fibres that are sealed from both moisture and air.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Git Rot is another water-thin epoxy product that works quite well in a situation like yours.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Greg,

Thanks, no rot just old and much of the legume has dried out. Have done the bondo trick in past. Didn't do well as a top coat filler last year.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Paul ,

Thanks, I did check it out. Might use that as a fix for a number of exposed stuff. Much appreciated! :<)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

runswithscissors,

Just checked that out and it is another possibility! Thanks!


----------

